# Gold fish trouble :(



## TonyaPatrick1985 (Mar 10, 2014)

When I got home from work my husband informed me that one of my egg goldfish has been acting odd all day. So, I fed the fish to see how it would act. It is swimming right at the top of tank going in circles or swimming in place. It ate the food that was right near its mouth but it didnt swim around to get more, which it usually does. They are all heavy eaters. The only thing I can think of is that they were fed a frozen cube of bloodworms. Could that have hurt its tummy?

If so, are there any remedies? I should also note that I completed a 50% water change yesterday. I do 2/50% changes weekly so the water perameters should be fine. I will check them in just a moment to make sure.


Any tips will be much appreciated, I am very, very attached to my fish


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

I have 7 fancy golds in a 75 gallon tank - I feed them frozen bloodworms all the time with no ill effects. I would definitely check your water params and double check the water temp.


----------



## TonyaPatrick1985 (Mar 10, 2014)

I checked ammonia first and it is at 0.25 I have been at 0 for weeks with this current tank 4 golds in a 60 gal. I will check temp next. Any tips?


----------



## TonyaPatrick1985 (Mar 10, 2014)

74.1 for temp. 0 ppm nitrites and 10 ppm nitrates. What is going on here? Should I bother checking ph?


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

With that low of an ammonia reading it could be a false positive. Have you tested your tap water for traces of ammonia?? Your temp seems fine - mine are kept at 75 degrees. Nitrites and Nitrates seem fine. You can check you PH but do you know what it normally is?? It is not recommended to alter the PH that comes out of your tap - it can be very difficult to control once you try to manipulate it and harm your fish in the process. I just keep the PH that comes out my tap water. 

Do you have plenty of aeration in your tank? How old is the fish in question??


----------



## TonyaPatrick1985 (Mar 10, 2014)

Ph is normally 7.5-7.6 We rely on filter to create aeration. I always leave a little gap between the water and the lip so the fish can dart up and get oxygen. Should I put it an airstone or something of that nature? The fish in question is probably 8 months old. We have had him for 7 months and when we got him he was very small.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

I have two airstones running on my tank. I don't know that it will make a difference but it wouldn't hurt to increase the aeration. All your parameters seem fine. 

I would just keep an eye on him. I had one just develop dropsey out of no where and none of the others ever got it. You just never know. 

Some people believe that feeding them peas is the cure all for everything with gold fish. That certainly wouldn't hurt him either. If he is constipated or something that will clean him out.

Just thaw out frozen peas - peel off the skin and drop it in the tank or hand feed him some - they tend to love them


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Lorie is giving great advice,I really can't offer much more.On the feeding peas (which is a great idea)it seems that so many say they can't keep/grow plants with goldfish as they eat them,I might try to add anacharis or other soft live plant they could eat?I mean if they would eat them in the wild then why not offer them in the aquaria.
I hope your fish gets better.


----------



## TonyaPatrick1985 (Mar 10, 2014)

Should I go out to get air pump tonight? Or just give him some peas and see how that goes? Just trying to figure out what would help him the most. If he needs both then I will do so right away..


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If you think they really need more o2 you can just lower your water level so the filter splashes more from return.This will definately help in a pinch so you don't have to go right out.Might even help to see if more o2 will help.
As always when adding atmospheric "air" (through air stone and pump or just splashing)you are adding co2 also(the same amount as in the atmosphere).


----------



## LittleFishJoe (Jun 29, 2014)

Are the rest of your gold's breathing heavy? if so then ya, might want to aerate your tank. The added 02 will also help the BB work more effectively. Feeding peas is good for helping the fish "pass waste" I do this once a week along with other veggies.

Hope your get it figured out


----------



## TonyaPatrick1985 (Mar 10, 2014)

None of them are breathing heavily at all. The goldfish is just swimming in circles, almost constantly, at the top of the tank. He doesnt look weird at all just acting a bit oddly, doesnt go towards food with its usual vigor. I am really stumped as to what is affecting him. Going to definitely try feeding him some peas tonight. Should be able to get air pump/stone/tubing in a week or so. Is it possible that something could go wrong with him that has nothing to do with tank conditions? All the other fish are their normal active selves...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

TonyaPatrick1985 said:


> Is it possible that something could go wrong with him that has nothing to do with tank conditions? All the other fish are their normal active selves...


It is always possible that just one fish has something going on.The egg goldish is not as common as it used to be ,from what I have read,so in limited supply or even if I am mis informed a certain fish/line of fish could have issues no other fish have(breeding lines and such).
The egg goldfish is also know to have trouble swimming(missing fins and all),but you would know better if something is different.


----------



## LittleFishJoe (Jun 29, 2014)

Ya it is possible, what kinda food do u feed flake or pellets. Flakes can be a issue, causing the fish to swallow air more so than pellets. 

Fancy Golds are more prone to A Swim Bladder issues, if peas dont do the trick in a few days I have treated with salt dip/bath ( Epsom salt not aquarium salt). Just look on google or youtube. 

Don't want to give you my way cause my pond fish live in a saltier water, and my amount of salt mixing could kill your fish and I don't want to do that.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Aren't goldfish cold water fish? You mentioned your temp is at 74 degrees, which seems pretty tropical to me. Google Egg Goldfish and see what their ideal tank temp is.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

This time of year I'm ok with 74.
If you think we ask for more then most saying "1 goldie per 30G and 10+g for every extra" imagine if everyone who bought goldfish found out they needed a chiller!
Sure they prefer cooler and yes there is LESS disolved O2 in elavated temps,but even the egg can take the temp he is at as long as it is consitent.
I wonder what else the goldfish is fed? Were the bloodworms a treat(1-2x a week) or regular feed?Goldfish are know to not pass protien rich foods well.There is a reason why goldfish don't allow most plants to grow in their tank,they eat them.
More pellets less flake(keep food away from surface and air),and a good veggie mix.
Still think there is the possibility of it being an isolated fish thing still.


----------



## LittleFishJoe (Jun 29, 2014)

No goldfish are not truly cold-water they can thrive in temps up to mid-80's before they get stressed. That's been a myth for a long while. 



"While goldfish are capable of surviving in very cold conditions, they have no problem surviving in warm conditions as well. This is evidenced by the climate of their native habitat in central Asia, which is a subtropical region where goldfish not only endure cold winters but also very warm summers. Simply examine all the places goldfish have been introduced to in order to see just how adaptable they are, such as Brazil, Costa Rica, Hawai‘i, and Madagascar. Warm temperatures themselves aren’t dangerous to goldfish, but as warm water cannot hold much oxygen, it is best to avoid extreme highs—room temperature is best"

Got this from the Tropical Fish Hobbyist Magazine


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I love learning new stuff! Thank you for the correction.

It's awesome how, even after 18 years in the hobby, I can be educated yet again.


----------



## TonyaPatrick1985 (Mar 10, 2014)

The goldfish are fed pellets. The blood worms are a once a week treat. I always feed it to them after their second water change of the week. I fed the peas and it hasn't made any difference. I don't know if it is me being paranoid but the other fish seem like they notice the one gold acting weirdly. What should I try next?


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

I would keep offering the peas for a few days - it doesn't fix anything instantly. Feeding peas won't hurt any of your fish - its actually a good thing to incorporate into your weekly feeding routine.

Be sure that your pellets are sinking type of pellets to avoid too much air intake when they eat. Another good thing to feed is the algae sheets - put a piece of it on a suction cup clip and let them go at it - mine love it.

Other than what you are doing - I don't think there is much else right now. Just keep an eye on him and see if anything changes for the good or bad.

If he gets worse you may want to isolate him in his own tank in order to avoid any potential illness spreading to the others.

Keep us posted on how he is doing.


----------



## TonyaPatrick1985 (Mar 10, 2014)

I will keep feeding the peas and see if any progress is made. Unfortunately, I dont have an isolation tank. Would one of my water change buckets suffice? Is there any medication that could help the fish? I am just so anxious that he will not improve  I realize sometimes things go wrong. But, that is horrible too since there would be nothing I can do to make him feel better...


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

You really can't medicate because you don't know what is wrong - its not good to just start adding meds to your tank. I would wait it out. 

In regards to the hospital tank - I use an extra 10 gallon I keep around for this purpose. You would need a filter (seeded), a heater. You don't need decorations though. Less is more in the hospital tank. But, if that is not an option I would not start adding meds without some diagnosis.

Maybe someone else will chime in about possible meds. I have only had to medicate once since I've had fish so I am not knowledgable about meds - sorry.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Epsom salt may be helpful and quicker acting.It sound like the egg is either;constipated,blocked or has an internal bacterial /swim bladder issue.
The are different ways to use epsom salt from directly in tank(the whole volume),or in a bath/dip bucket.Here is just one link,but there are many you should check out.
The Use of Epsom Salts in Fish Aquariums | eHow
I don't think it is risky to use this without being certain of what is going on.
Lorie is correct though that no good can come from just throwing meds at an issue we are not clear on.


----------



## TonyaPatrick1985 (Mar 10, 2014)

Unfortunately Ricky (the egg goldfish) died yesterday. I was cooking and my husband told me he started swimming on his side and going upside down and was struggling. Then he went belly up 

I do so appreciate all the suggestions. I am thinking I will probably not replace him for a little while - at least not until after my move in November. I keep telling myself that he was just a fish. But, it still hurts. Fortunately, my husband is also an animal lover and understands and supports me completely...


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

So sorry to hear that your fish passed away. Don't beat yourself up about it - you clearly did everything you could for the little guy. Sometimes it is just their time to go.


----------

